# Enjoy Jakarta !



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

I would like to promote this vibrant city , belnding of poor and rich 

this article is carefully selected and some written by myself


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Introduction Of Jakarta!*
*Memperkenalan Jakarta!*​*Introduction*
Jakarta (also Djakarta or DKI Jakarta, formerly known as Batavia) is the *capital and the largest city of Indonesia*, located on the northwest coast of the island of Java, at 6°11′ S 106°50′ E. It has an area of 650 km² and a population of 8,792,000 (2004). 
Jakarta has been called a study in contrasts:* traditional and modern; rich and poor*; stand side by side in this bustling metropolis.The capital is certainly a place of extremes, where at first glance the cement jungle seems more like a jumble of buildings thrown together without any thought on ‘town planning’. Modern multi-story buildings look down on shacks with corrugated-iron roofs. Wide boulevards intersect with unpaved streets.* Elegant hotels and high-tech business centres stand just a few blocks from overcrowded kampongs (villages).*








*History*
The city was officially founded in 1527 by Fatahillah (or Faletehan), a young leader from a nearby kingdom from the north. Fatahillah changed the name Sunda Kelapa into* Jayakarta* (meaning "victorious and prosperous" in Javanese) on 22 June 1527. This particular date is regarded as the official birth date of Jakarta.At the end of the 16th century,The Dutch came to Jayakarta In 1619 the forces of the Dutch East India Company, led by Jan Pieterszoon Coen, conquered the city and renamed Jayakarta to* Batavia, *the Latin name for the Netherlands.With formal, direct rule by the Netherlands expanding to more parts of the archipelago during the nineteenth and early twentieth century, the importance of the colonial Batavia (Jakarta) increased. Dutch tactics to maintain control and tax revenue at times required nearly all exports from anywhere in the region to be shipped through the city, establishing for the city an overwhelming political and economic dominance that it retains today.Japan took possession of the city in 1942 during World War II and renamed it *Jakarta*, to gain local favor. Following Japan's defeat in 1945, the Dutch reoccupied the city despite the declaration of independence by the Indonesians on August 17, 1945.

*Kota*
Kota is the heart of the 17th century Dutch town of Batavia which centers around the cobbled square of Tamman Fatahilla. From Kota one can wander down to the old schooner docks of Sunda Kelapa where the most impressive reminder of old sailing ships in the world can be found.








*Culture*
Being the capital of Indonesia and the center of governance, politics, and economy, Jakarta attracts many immigrants, foreign and domestic. As a result, Jakarta has a decidedly cosmopolitan flavor and a diverse culture. Many of the immigrants are from other parts of Java, bringing along a mixture of dialects of Javanese and Sundanese, and their traditional foods and customs. Orang Betawi ("people of Batavia")is a term used to describe the descendants of the people living around Batavia from around the 17th Century. Orang Betawi are mostly descended from various Southeast Asian ethnic groups brought to or attracted to Batavia to meet labour needs, including people from various parts of Indonesia. They have a culture and language distinct from the Sundanese and Javanese.

*Sports*
Jakarta is the home of popular soccer team Persija Jakarta, which regularly plays its matches in the stadium of Lebak Bulus. *The biggest stadium is Gelora Bung Karno. With a capacity of more than 100,000 seats, it is one of the biggest stadia in the world.*

The Senayan sports complex is comprised of several sport venues, which include: Gelora Bung Karno soccer stadium, Stadion Madya athletic stadium, Istora senayan, a shooting range, a tennis court, a golf driving range and several others.

*Problems*
Like many big cities in developing countries, Jakarta suffers from major urbanization problems. The population has sharply risen from 2.7 million in 1960 to 8.3 million in 2000. The rapid population growth has outgrown the government's ability to provide basic needs for its residents. As the biggest economy in Indonesia, Jakarta has attracted a large number of workers from its surrounding areas. The population during weekdays is almost double that of weeknights or weekends, due to the influx of workers residing in the surrounding areas. Because of government's inability to provide adequate transportation for its large population, Jakarta also suffers from severe traffic jams that occur almost every workday and also air and land pollution.

During the wet season, Jakarta suffers from floodings due to clogged sewage pipes and waterways. Depleting rainforest on the hill areas south of Jakarta near Bogor and Depok, due to rapid urbanization, has also contributed to the floods.

*Language*
The official language is Bahasa Indonesia and* English is the most spoken and understood foreign language.* In covention hotels they have translators for English, Frence, Dutch, German, Japanese, Mandarin, and even Spanish.

The native betawi people speak Betawi Malay which is different from standard Malay. There are variations in the language according to region, the Betawi Malay of the centre and that of the periphery. There are also socio - cultural variations. The older people born and bred in Jakarta speak the traditional Betawi Malay, while the younger people and migrants speak the modern version of the language.
In the language, various influences from other cultures are appearent, Balinese, Sundanese, and Javanese influences are there and words derived from Arabic, Dutch, chinese and Portuguese are easily recognizable.
Betawi Malay is spoken not only in Jakarta, but also in parts of Bekasi, Tangerang and Bogor which belong to the province of West Java. 

*Climate*
Jakarta has a tropical climate. Its average daily temperature is 28°C during the day and a somewhat cooler 25°C at night. The average humidity is 81%. The wet season is from October to April, with the heaviest rains between December and January, and the dry season is from May to September.

Casual light or summer clothing suits the climate in Jakarta, but for travel to mountain areas in West Java bring a light sweater or jacket. For formal occasions a jacket and tie are required or along-sleeved Batik shirt is also accepted.







*Religion*
There are only 5 religions recognized by the Indonesian Government. These are; Islam (90%) Christian Protestant & Christian Catholic (8%), Buddhist and Hindu (2%). Because 90% of the Indonesian population is Muslim it is often noted that Indonesia is the world's largest Islamic country. 


*Transport*
There are railways throughout Jakarta; however, they are inadequate in providing transportation for the citizens of Jakarta. In peak hours, the number of passengers simply overloads the capacity provided. The railroad tracks connect Jakarta to its neighboring cities.Buses and transport cars (local language: Angkot, angkutan kota) are also popular. Like trains, they also become overloaded during peak hours.

_*Bus*_
In 2003, the government formed a busway system named* TransJakarta *; it serves a route running from Jakarta Kota to Blok M. The busway takes less than half an hour to traverse a route which would normally take more than an hour during peak hours. 
The second phase of the busway will be constructed in 2005, serving the route from Pulogadung to Kalideres.

_*Taxi*_
Taxi is your best bet to travel around in Jakarta after Bus there are many taxi companies in Jakarta, use Bluebirds/Bird group  taxis, they can be trusted while other taxi companies may cheat you your money.

_*Monorail*_
In 2004, Government started the monorail projects right now *Two monorail tracks are being constructed*: the green line serving Semanggi-Casablanca-Kuningan-Semanggi and the blue line serving Kampung Melayu-Casablanca-Tanah Abang-Roxy. In addition, there are plans for a *two-line subway (MRT) system*, with a north-south line between Kota and Fatmawati, with connections to both monorail lines; and an east-west line, which willl connect with the north-south line at the Sawah Besar station.

_*MRT*_ (Started 2006)
In addition, there are plans for a *two-line subway (MRT) system*, with a north-south line between Kota and Fatmawati, with connections to both monorail lines; and an east-west line, which willl connect with the north-south line at the Sawah Besar station.

_*Waterbus Ferries*_(FUTURE)
The government is also considering waterbus ferries as a cheaper means of transportation along the canals in Jakarta.

*Jakarta Official website:http://www.jakarta-tourism.go.id/index.php​*​


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Welcome To Jakarta!*








*Selamat Datang di Jakarta!*​picture : H.I roundbout (welcome statue) and Grand Hyatt Hotel​

*Jakarta Night Life!*








Jakarta has an upbeat and hip night life!.It isn't suprising that almost all cafe's and club in Jakarta are full on Friday and Saturday night !
*The Kemang Area in South Jakarta is famous for its club and cafe's *. The 2.5km Road from Bangka Raya to Kemang Raya, is always lit with with from all the cafe's there . This shouldn't be surprising,because* there are more than 50 cafes and bars in the area!*
Beside Kemang,* Jaksa street in Central Jakarta is also robust with bars and cafe's.*This area has been famous among foreign tourist since the 60's !
The night life here is very vibrant.Is it worth a visit? Of course is it! Don't miss out on the pulsating night life of Jakarta!

*Places of Interest*









There are many Interesting places in Jakarta such as :

*Museums *
Some Famous Museums In Jakarta:
*Museum Nasional Indonesia*: 
The Museum Nasional's mission is to encourage visitors to witness aspects of Indonesia's cultural heritage and to serve as a centre for research and study.

Jl. Medan Merdeka Barat 12 | Jakarta Pusat
Tel: (021) 3812346 - 3868172

*Puppet Museum*:
This museum exhibits a great many wayang kulit, two-dimensional puppets used in the ancient art of Javanese storytelling.

Jl. Pintu Besar Utara 27 | Old Batavia, Jakarta, Java, Indonesia
Tel: 021/679560

*Fatahillah Museum*:
Also called the Museum of Old Batavia, Fatahillah Museum occupies the old town hall and contains artifacts, weapons and an old jail.

Jl. Taman Fatahillah 1 | Old Batavia, Jakarta, Java, Indonesia
Tel: 021/679101

*Historic Sites*
Some Famous Historic Sites In Jakarta:
*Sunda Kelapa*
Once known as Pasar Ikan (Fish Market), Sunda Kelapa was the early 16th-century trading post from which the Dutch domination of Indonesia began and flourished.
Attraction type: Wharf/pier/boardwalk; Historic walking area

located in the far north of the city at the mouth of the Ciliwung river.

*National Monument (MONAS) *
Standing at 132 meters and topped with 35 kilograms of gold, this imposing obelisk is Jakarta's most famous landmark. Construction started in 1961 under President Soekarno but was not completed until 1975, under President Soeharto. The monument houses a couple of museums. The Freedom Hall depicts Indonesia's struggle for independence through a series of dioramas, whereas the Hall of Contemplation displays the original Declaration of Independence document and a recording of the speech. An elevator takes one to the observation platform, which commands a bird's-eye view of the cityscape. Admission is free. Elevator to the top: Adults IDR5,100; children IDR2,600.

Open Hours: 8.30am-5pm daily; closed on the last Monday of the month.

Lapangan Merdeka, Monas, Gambir, Jakarta, 10110 Indonesia

*Sites of Interest*
Some Famous Sites In Jakarta:
*Taman Fatahillah (Fatahillah Park) *
This beautifully conserved park played host to Batavia's administrative center in the 18th century. The town square lies on the south end of the imposing city hall (now the Fatahillah Museum or the Jakarta History Museum) and served as the venue for various public events, from lively fairs to gory executions. In the center of the square sits a small domed structure, constructed in 1972 by Governor Ali Sadikin as a replica of an old water fountain. The original once spouted contaminated water, thus contributing to the high mortality rate among the Dutch at that time. Admission is free.

Open Hours: 24 hours

Jalan Pintu Besar Utara | Kota, Jakarta 11110

*Chinatown (Glodok)*
After the bloody massacre of 1740, the Chinese community was confined to ghettos in an area outside the city walls, now known as Glodok. Today, shop houses, traditional markets, hawker stalls and temples dot the enclave, retaining a typically Chinese atmosphere. Pockets of shopping opportunities lying in the area include Glodok Market (a cluster of buildings selling information-technology products, electronic goods, hardware and general department-store merchandise) and an interesting shopping bridge linking Jalan Hayam Wuruk and Jalan Gajah. Sightseers should pay a visit to the two old Buddhist temples--Vihara Dharma Bhakti and Da Shi Miao--at Jalan Kemenangan.

Open Hours: 9am-3pm Mon-Fri. Most shops closed on week-ends.

*Shopping centers*








Being the home of many of the country's political and economic elite, Jakarta boasts far more shopping venues than elsewhere in Indonesia. While these malls are too expensive to be accessible to many Jakarta residents, they dominate the high-end retail industry. Recent development of satellite cities in the surrounding areas, usually built around their own mega malls, parks, entertainment centers, and in some instances schools, has significantly expanded what is considered to be the practical border of Jakarta.International fashion items may not be at the top of your Jakarta shopping list. 
But if you enjoy window shopping and following fashion trends, you'll enjoy the fashion showcased at Plaza Indonesia and Plaza Senayan . Shops offer the* latest collections from the fashion capitals of the world* – Milan, London, Paris and New York – to titillate the fancy of well to do Indonesians and visitors alike. 
Prior to the opening of luxury malls, Indonesians had to shop in Singapore, Europe or the U.S. to buy such well-known international brands as* Bvlgari, Prada, Cartier, Versace, Louis Vuitton, Bally, Aigner, Ferragamo,Hugo Boss,Escada and many more * and international food brands such as *Crystal Jade Restaurant, Lawry's The Prime Rib, Tony Roma's and many more! *Now these brands, and many more, are available in Jakarta. 

Some Famous Shopping Centres In Jakarta
*Upmarket malls* :
*Plaza Senayan *:
One of the most popular and up market mall in central Jakarta and catering for all tastes, it's two anchor* tenants of Sogo and Metro department stores* are full of everything you could ever wish for! From books to music, fashion to food there is something for everyone !

*Plaza Indonesia*:
This centrally located mall is considred one of the premier malls in Jakarta.*With high-class shops* and beautiful marbel floors this is the place to be fashion shopping.The central cafe area provides a veneu for lively entertainment and regular fashion shows.

*Plaza EX*:
Connected by a dramtic elevated walk way to Plaza Indonesia, can be found at EX, the new entertainment and dining complex with vast array of places to eat .drink and be entertained.Host to *Hard Rock Cafe, fitness clubs, cinemas* and featuring regular entertainment this is where the young and trendy now like to hang out.

*Coming soon* (upmarket mall):
*Pacific Place * Finishing Nov 2006
Shopping at Pacific Place is pure delight. Each spacious and bright floors with its unique architecture is home to world leading designers and international labels. You can catch the latest in fashion trends, gadgets, jewellery and Hollywood blockbuster in a unique surroundings.

Easy access and multiple drop off points means everyone can arrive in style. In addition, superb mix of luxury brands, fine restaurants and Jakarta's first 8 screens state-of-the-art, IMAX style cinema surely provide a memorable experience to pleasure seekers.

On November 2006, discover the best shopping experience the town has to offer at Pacific Place.

*Forum City Senayan*Finishing 2006
The site of development is approximately 48000 square meters. The Senayan project aims to place its focus in portraying to be one of the most exclusive destination in Jakarta and South East Asia in terms of shopping, working, staying and also in providing a comfortable living environment, as it will cater to the desires of the international community.

Senayan City Shopping Mall will be on relatively similar level with the most popular shopping malls in Jakarta in terms of quality, with more preferable environmental facilities and theme. 

*Grand Indonesia *Finishing 2007

*Thamrin Nine * Finishing 2007-8

:
*Sudirman Place*Already Open (Jan 2006)
Sudirman Place brings you The finest option of inner city living, shopping, dining featuring:
- An exclusive shopping center featuring 2-stories high boutiques and central cafe theme.
- International restaurant and cafe, Supermarket delicatessen and State-of-the-art cinema.
A masterpiece of modern living, never before has city living reached such new heights in luxury, choice, and priviledge. Step in and experience the exellence Sudirman Place has offer...

*Bellagio Residence Boutique Mall*Finishing 2005/2006

*Boutique di BellezzaFinishing 2007
Offering inspirational atmosphere,* The Bellezza provides prominent location and excellent facilities. Artistically designed with Renaissance style, The Bellezza provides elegance, comfort and a complete community that makes all your world available within a reach.


*Family Mall*:
*Mal Kelapa Gading*:
This east Jakarta mega mall is constantly expanding* to include one of the biggest selections of shop available*.With a *special fashion section including "Catwalk" which showcases up and coming local designers *this venue is rapidly becoming a fashion-shopping destination to savor.

*Mal Artha Gading*:
Mal Artha Gading is the* first and finest thematic Mall in Indonesia. With using the Silk Road concept,* it implements the beauty of China, India, Italia, Paris, Persia, Nusantara and Millennium for the interior design.

Planned with a strategic open location for each unit, it makes Mal Artha Gading can be accessed from any directions. The equal placement of tenant mix also creates crowd in every corner of the mall.

*Mal Taman Anggrek*:
Whether you want to buy a gift or enjoy a meal, catch a film or just skate around, you can do it all here. Opened in late 1996, this mammoth mall features stylish architecture, ceramic floors and a huge range of shopping, dining and entertainment possibilities.Also have branded stuff such as *Aigner,Mango,HUGO BOSS* 

Present are Marks and Spencer, Galleria, Mega Kids, True Value and hundreds of small specialty shops. Numerous restaurants and food courts as well as 21 cinemas and an ice-skating rink are also close at hand.*One of the biggest shopping center in SEA*

*Food & Entertainment Mall*
*Plaza EX*:
Connected by a dramtic elevated walk way to Plaza Indonesia, can be found at EX, the new entertainment and dining complex with vast array of places to eat .drink and be entertained.Host to *Hard Rock Cafe, fitness clubs, cinemas* and featuring regular entertainment this is where the young and trendy now like to hang out.

*Cilandak Town Square(Citos)*:
It's a new place for hang-out with friends in south of Jakarta. For supermarket, it's open 24 hours. Amusement park open 'till one o'clock in the morning also the cafes!Cilandak Town Square or CITOS as the locals call it is the place to eat and enjoy.. Check-out red ginger for not the ordinary padang style dining and score! for dinner billiard and music.

*Setiabudi One *:
Modern entertainment center 'Setiabudi One', strategically located at Central Business District Kuningan. Provide facilities such as: cinema, game center, fitness center, billiards, pub & lounge, cafe and favorite restaurants.

Selected joined tenants are O'briens Irish Sandwich, Pisa Kafe, Mangkok Putih, Amadeus Cafe, La Porchetta Pizza, Spinelli and other popular restaurants & Cafe.

As an entertainment center, 'Setiabudi One' is exclusively facilitated with 4 studio cinemas, maintained by Studio 21, and billiards & fitness center also.

*More :

Gajah Madah Plaza IT MALL

Lindeteves Center IT mall (finishing 2005-6)

Jakarta City Center (Finish) Electronic and family mall

Tanah Abang Market A (wholesales mall) (Finish)

City Walk (Finsihing 2007)

Gajah Madah Square (Jewellery Mall) (finishing 2006)

Jakarta Tower Shopping center (finishing 2008-10)*



Useful website:http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...ta/Jakarta-1218371/Shopping-Jakarta-BR-1.html


*Hotels*








Visitors to Jakarta need not worry to stay as the city has* a wide choice of Hotels,managed by international chains as well as independent hotels*.

Some famous *6**Hotels:
*Hotel Mulia Senayan*:
Jakarta's leading 6 star hotel, the 40-storey Mulia Senayan is internationally acclaimed as one of Asia's finest hotels.

*The Ritz-Carlton Jakarta*:
Located in Mega Kuningan newly develop place, This hotel has easy access to government building and shopping centres.

*Grand Indonesia Hotel - The Fullerton (ex Hotel Indonesia)
Opening end 2006/07*

Some famous* 5**Hotels:
*Grand Hyatt Jakarta*:
A luxurious, strategically located 5 star diamond hotel with excellent facilities

*Shangri-La Hotel*:
The hotel is located in the heart of Jakarta, just off Jalan Sudirman, the city's major business and commercial address.

*Crowne Plaza Jakarta  *: 
Holiday Inn Crowne Plaza Jakarta offers the best 5 star value in Jakarta and 100% guest satisfaction

*IC Midplaza Jakarta  *:
InterContinental MidPlaza Jakarta is a dramatic landmark offering all the style, comfort and services of a truly luxurious hotel. Built on the most strategic location on Jalan Jend. Sudirman, the hotel provides easy access to business districts

Some famous *4**Hotels:
*Alila Jakarta  *:
The Alila Jakarta is one of the citities trendiest hotels. Located right in the centre of Jakarta's historic and commercial district, offering elegant and contemporary designed rooms and suites.

*Aston Atrium Hotel  *:
A business hotel strategically located in the heart of Jakarta's commercial and business district. 

Traveller's Tales staying at Jakarta Hotel:http://www.asiahotels.com/traveltales/tt-Indonesia-Jakarta.asp
List of Jakarta Hotels:http://www.asiahotels.com/hl/Jakarta-Indonesia.asp
List of Jakarta Hotels (from Jakarta Official website) :

*Bon A Apetite!*








Eating out is an integral part of life in Jakarta and all new comers will be pleasantly surprised by the variety and selection of dishes on offer at the numerous eateries around the city. There is so much to choose from that you are sure to find something to tempt your palette.

*Hotel Dining*
Hotel Dining Hotels offer a good selection of international and national fare. Major five-star hotels have several world-class restaurants each, with an international cuisine coffee shop and specialized national/international cuisine restaurants and theme bars. Lunch buffets are great way to indulge your taste buds! 

Wine and drinks tend to be expensive and drinks may in fact cost you more than the food bill! Prices in hotel restaurants tend to be higher than other restaurants. 


*Indonesian Sensational Flavor!*








Are you a culinary journey lover?You are perfect to be in Jakarta! Indonesia consisting of diverse ethnicity, evey region has distinctive taste of cuisine.What shoul you do to taste a mixture of Indonesian dishes when you don't have enough time to fly from one island to another ? Don't worry cos we have* Waroeng Kopi* restaurant on Jalan Meruya Utara, West Jakarta or *Padzzi Pondok Ulam *in Ampera Raya ,Kemang South Jakarta.You can have a bite on assorted Indonesian dishes with its perfect taste.

*Indonesian Restaurants *
Indonesian Restaurants featuring Indonesian cuisine can be found all over Jakarta and other urban centers throughout the country. Many regional dishes are popular far from home … including spicy hot Padang food, delicious chicken from Kalasan in Central Java, grilled fish from Ujung Pandang and scrumptious Chinese seafood dishes. A good place in Jakarta to get a quick introduction to Indonesian cuisine would be at a mall food court. Here, you can actually see the various dishes being prepared and sample different specialties until you discover your favourites. 

*Take Away Meals*
*Gerobak* At the other end of the scale from the world class restaurants, are the* gerobak/kakilima carts that roam the city selling local fare*. Their approach is heralded by a specific sound for each food item, be it the ting-ting of a spoon on a bowl, the tock-tock of a stick on a block of wood or the whistle of a steam kettle. Food from gerobak can provide a great mid-morning snack or a complete meal. 

In general, it is only safe to eat from these food carts, if the food is thoroughly cooked. It would be advised though, to provide your own dishes and silverware as the food vendor’s dishes are washed in a single bucket of water over and over again throughout the day. 

To avoid most stomach ailments due to lack of good hygiene in road-side food preparation: 1) eat only fruit that has been peeled, 2) drink only commercially bottled water or drinks, and 3) only eat food that has been thoroughly cooked … no raw vegetable salads off the streets are advised! 

*Warung* One step up from the roaming food carts is the semi-permanent warung, or food stalls, found throughout the cities. Due to the low overhead, warung offer cheaper fare than restaurants. Warung sprout up in the late afternoon and evening on roadsides, in parking lots, on sidewalks and in any open space (including outside your front fence) to provide meals to passers-by. Each warung offers a particular menu, often featuring regional specialties. Some of the best food in Jakarta is available from a warung…for those adventurous enough to seek it out! While dining from a warung, don't be surprised to be solicited by peddlers who are selling their wares, wanting to shine your shoes or someone wanting to provide musical entertainment ... for a small contribution. Be prepared ... bring small change.

*Jalan Menteng Raya* is legendary for its* chicken sate,pempek,siomay,uduk rice and fried rice.*

*Tanjung Duren West Jakarta* is full of *fried food, goat soup, pong beancurd, and gejrot beancurd*

*Pecenongan Area* is prominent with its* seafood stalls*

*Bulungan area* is never empty for its succulent *grilled chicken*

*Cikini Area* is also famous for its *toast and chicken porridge*

*Kelapa Gading Area* you can take pleasure in scrumptious cooking ranging from *Konro soup,martabak,chicken noodle,large noodle,otak-otak,up to asinan and rujak*

Some most popular dish in Indonesia:http://www.hoteltravel.com/indonesia/jakarta/guides/dining_shopping.htm & http://www.esteler77.com/english/default.html

*International Sensational Flavor!*








However,don't imagine Indonesia only has traditional food or rice. In Indonesia,especially in Jakarta, your tounge will be pampered by international flavor as well ! You can easily locate fast food restaurants such as McDonald's, Pizza Hut and KFC here. What's more, there are themaric cafes such as*Planet Hollywood, Fashion cafe & Hard Rock Cafe* the choice is yours! In Jakarta,* there are abundant restaurants serving unique cuisines from different countries ranging from Japan,China,Vietnam,Thailand,Singapore,Indian,Korean,Europe,America and more !*.

*International Cuisine*
International Cuisine Part of the experience of living in any large metropolitan city around the world is the variety of international cuisine available to the residents of the city. In this respect, Jakarta is no exception as there are diverse international culinary delights for all to experience. 

Better restaurants are concentrated in five-star hotels and in the Golden Triangle area where business people are regular customers, as well as in residential areas such as Kemang, Menteng and Kebayoran Baru. Good listings of restaurants are available in the AWA's Jakarta Shoppers Guide and the Jakarta Dining restaurant guide. 

* Chinese food *:
Cooking lovers of Chinese food or noodle, can come to Chopstix and Fun Noodle Station.Chopstix are located within 4 big mall in Jakarta, Plaza Indonesia ,Cilandak town Square, Kelapa Gading Mall & Adorama Plaza in Kemang.For Chinese noodles lovers or steamed buns (xiao long bao) you can come and try the fresh handmade noodle and steamed buns prepare by the chef at *Crystal Jade La Mian Xiao Long Bao Restaurant* located at Plaza Indonesia or* Din Tai Fung Restaurant *located at* Plaza Senayan Acadia*.For quality Chinese or family dining restaurant try at * Crystal Jade Palace International Restaurant* at Wisma BNI 46 or *Ah Yat Abalone Forum Restaurant* at Dusit Mangga Dua.

*Japanese food*
Japanese cooking lovers can nibble the genuine taste of fresh sushi and sashimi in *Ya Tai Mura Ginza * located in Pasaraya Blok M, South Jakarta or you can try* Sushi Sei & Sushi Tei  Restaurant* offering quality Japanese food at reasonable prices.Located at Plaza Senayan(Sushi Tei & Sushi Sei) and Plaza Indonesia (Sushi Tei).For Yakitori lovers, you can try *Tori Q *cafe at Setiabudi One or EX which sell different type of Yakitori choices.

*European food*:
You can try Italian restaurant,for instance, pizza parlor with original Italian recipes such as* Papa Ron's* which located in some major shopping centres for more pizza, try with the familiar name *Pizza Hut*located in almost famous malls! Try also La Porchetta Italian Restaurant at Setiabudi One.

*Thailand food*:
You can try* La Na Thai Restaurant* for it fresh Tom Yum soup or try *Thai Village* for it fresh and famous Thai Shark's Fin Soup.More familiar name Thai restaurant such as *Coca Suki Restaurant*.

*Vietnamese food*:
You can try* Vietopia Restaurant* located at Cikini Road which serves sensational Vietnamese food.

*Indian food*:
Try to eat at *Papadam Indian Restaurant* offering distinctive South Indian cooking similar to *Padang Restaurant*.

*Singapore food*:
For those who like to taste Singapore food you can try at *Chatterbox Cafe Restaurant* which located at* Plaza Indonesia & Plaza Senayan*.Most of the food here consist Singapore food.Those who want to try famous Singapore *Kaya Toast*,try* Ya Kun Kaya Toast* at* Plaza EX *or Try Singapore famous bread,* BreadTalk* which located at Plaza Senayan, Plaza Indonesia ,Mal Kelapa Gading and other shopping centres!

*Cafes*:
Some international cafe at Jakarta:
*Starbucks Coffee
Dome
Coffe Bean Tea & Leaf Cafe
Gloria Jeans Coffee 
Gelare Cafe
Bakerzin
Haagen Dazs 
and many more !*

Useful Website (FOOD):
http://www.hoteltravel.com/indonesia/jakarta/guides/dining_shopping.htm
http://www.virtualtourist.com/trave...karta-1218371/Restaurants-Jakarta-TG-C-1.html 
http://www.expat.or.id/restaurants/restaurants.html
http://travel.yahoo.com/p-travelgui...staurants-i;_ylt=Aqcwt2vvUrX0QHD1TgEhJyzNGWoL

Most of the information here such as shopping centres, restaurant, hotels etc
are in Central Jakarta (City centre) where most tourist go and international standard (especially restaurant and cafes)

Actually, there are more things to do at Jakarta more shopping centres, restaurant, cafes, hotels that are not listed here. 

*To find out more best, you must visit Jakarta 
and finally I wish u*:







we are sorry for any missing, old, typing wrongly information we hope this information is useful to you​
Written by: Encon (mostly or half of da article)
Brought to u by : Encon


We will keep updating! to provide the best information!​


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jakarta Pictures!* 






































































































































*ENJOY JAKARTA! 
Nikmati Jakarta!*​


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wonderful!


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Great guide! Similar to the EE Travel Guides. 

BTW, encon and Zohar, please edit your signature. It's only supposed to be five consecutive lines long.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

^^ thnaks 

I will


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*:: Shopping Shopping Till u Drop ! :: *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281592&page=1


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

*Getting enough of Jakarta? and want to knoe more about Indonesia?

Click Here

*


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

wow. jakarta is a beautiful city!


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

truly a gem in southeast asia


----------



## netsurfe (Dec 4, 2005)

I like the food section.
Even if Jakarta is not that attractive in overall for a tourist attraction, you can surely get NICE GOOD FOOD there.....


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

heyre's some of Jakarta's Nightlife Pics

*Jakarta Movement * (Jak Move) '05,June-11-05 Ancol,Jakarta Bay City
an annual Bearch Clubbing Party usually in March - August



















I'll post more laterz


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for sharing


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

i miss jakarta soooo much... especially the foods and the traffic jam... fellow members from all around the world, visit jakarta, explore it, don't be afraid of what you hear on the news, because jakarta will give you something unforgetable!!! ^__^


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Bellagio Appartment, Jakarta



Bellagio Fountain, Jakarta


----------

